# Whats Wrong With MY PICTURES!



## bigbingbangboom (Nov 3, 2002)

WHATS WRONG WITH MY PICTURES?THEY USE TO WORK WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO THEM!!!AND I KNOW YOU DID SOMETHING TO THEM.


----------



## dumbsioux (Nov 3, 2002)

they work fine.  They have always worked.


----------



## torN (Nov 3, 2002)

L4merz


----------



## bigbingbangboom (Nov 3, 2002)

QUOTE(bigbingbangboom @ Nov 3 2002 said:


> WHATS WRONG WITH MY PICTURES?THEY USE TO WORK WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO THEM!!!AND I KNOW YOU DID SOMETHING TO THEM.


O now they work whats up with this , one time they work the next they dont, I thougt you might have done something to them sorry.


----------



## drabag (Nov 3, 2002)

well perhaps a bit too ... overcooked


----------



## bigbingbangboom (Nov 3, 2002)

I tought that little baby csplaya031 went off and statered wineing to the GBAtemp people and made it where my pics dont work they still dont work right.There all small uuuuuuh.


----------



## Mr.Bing (Nov 3, 2002)

QUOTE(bigbingbangboom @ Nov 3 2002 said:


> I tought that little baby csplaya031 went off and statered wineing to the GBAtemp people and made it where my pics dont work they still dont work right.There all small uuuuuuh.


Would you like Mr.Bing and his booboo Batt to take care of him.


----------



## Kuraki (Nov 3, 2002)

um... it's so freaking annoying when u open up a forum and it takes forever to load the page cuz of those signature pictures...


----------



## drabag (Nov 3, 2002)

you're right but forums with pages and pages of writings without images are really boring too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



some signs are funny some are great ... have fun and enjoy


----------



## fluffykiwi (Nov 5, 2002)

I like avatars but dislike sig pics.

As to the pics not working, it could be your host of the pics doesnt like remote viewing.


----------



## SMN (Nov 6, 2002)

I agree with fluffykiwi

bigbingbangboom complains too much


----------



## khmeresco (Nov 6, 2002)

QUOTE(SMN @ Nov 6 2002 said:


> I agree with fluffykiwi
> 
> bigbingbangboom complains too much


yea i noticed that too, very impatient


----------



## Jay Boy (Nov 6, 2002)

www.boomspeed.com sign up and host your files there for free


----------



## NiN (Nov 6, 2002)

ROTFL!!!

U gotta be kiddin me!!!

'twas me!!! 'twas me!!! I mess up your files and I'll only put them back if you get gbatemp rid of all the lameless!!!


----------



## jEEb (Nov 7, 2002)

bigbangboom, thats real good acusation there.
i think ur the one complaining too much.
and if u wanna complain dont include my name in it, include ur mommas name instead, u know the one ur always with, (the ugly one).
SOrry im sayin this but u just PISS me off too much


----------



## jEEb (Nov 7, 2002)

look at my sig now huh? mines the smallest one here what now pie boy?


----------



## bigbingbangboom (Nov 7, 2002)

QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Nov 7 2002 said:


> look at my sig now huh? mines the smallest one here what now pie boy?


I wish i could understand you better but not every one understands faggot.
my problem with you is your an as*hole you know why you have no sence of humore.but whats wrong with you bring it back up again this was like a week ago get over it.really i could care less about this anymore so just get over its over.


----------



## KiVan (Nov 7, 2002)

bigbingbangboom you are creating too much problems... first spam.. and then this....

suspesion 48h-

closed


----------

